# Renaming accounts and profiles directories



## Stramp (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I read this board since weeks and this is my first post 

I have to manage a Windows 2003 standalone file server. Some users are misspelled, some change their names (marriage) and so on. Renaming a user is very easy, but what is the right way to also rename the profile directory ?
If the user was "John DOO" and renamed to "John DO", then I want to rename "C:\Documents and Settings\John DOO" also.

I think I can go to the "profile" tab, then write the new path into "profile path". But it seems to me this is not the right way because it is not very clean (why a renamed user must have this parameter and not others ? This is not clean).

Any suggestion ?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

There are all users logging into this particular server? 

The only way I have ever been able to fix locally cached profiles on a machine is to
1) Change the ID name in AD.
2) Move the profile directory out of C:\Documents and Settings on the computer in question.
3) Have the user log into the machine and this will create the new profile path.
4) Copy any documents from the profile moved in step 2 to the newly created profile.

That profile path listed in AD is for roaming profiles. Are you using those? If so the above steps would be a bit different.


----------

